# Your favorite outdoor picture?



## SlapchopKid

Fall fever is starting to set in around my area! Post your favorite picture of the outdoors in fall or anything related!


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cbgale2

UP sunrise in the blind.










Wyoming antelope trip.


----------



## turkeytamer41




----------



## SlapchopKid

nice pics! couple more to keep it goin..

Can almost hear the birds flushin...


----------



## fishnpbr

These are already in my photos here at MS but faves nonetheless. A state land rifle season 9 pt, and a Sept. salmon caught on a wooly bugger on the Betsie.


----------



## kozal01

Not sportsman related but outdoors. I love to take pictures.


----------



## T Brown

Can't wait for fall!


----------



## bowhuntingrules




----------



## mkriep2006

ah my favorite time of year


----------



## hunt448

Favorite from this summer...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunt448

Another
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunt448

One more (turtle was released unharmed) 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## soggybtmboys

From about a month ago, I was trolling for walleye with family. 




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## SL80

UP Deer Camp


----------



## GeeEmm

Awesome photos everyone! Thanks for sharing!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rkroberts

From Yellowstone this summer love that place.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WMWW

My son caught his first pike trolling all by himself. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunt448

OK just one more. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SlapchopKid

SL80, my family has an army tent indentical to that, extremely warm with stove and insulated roof top.

Hunt, that frong/snake pic is wild! wow

Keep em goin!!!


----------



## SlapchopKid

Sorry to hear that jigin:sad: That is a great photo!


----------



## Joe Archer

Blind I set up for my Nephew's first youth hunt the year before last.. 
No deer - a few sightngs but no shots. We will hunt in the same set-up this year! 









Inside out - 









In my younger days I remember saying "Lord - this place would be perfect if there was a little more beaver in the area". The Lord works in mysterious ways...









An Oldie but a goodie from the early 80's 









Beautiful Fall Colors! 








<----<<<


----------



## brushbuster

Jigin-N-Grinin said:


> This is a picture I will cherish forever....Its my brothers 2010 deer season. Unfortunately it was his last one due to losing his battle with cancer. He was 40 years old and fighting through chemo during that season. The buck under his left hand he killed opening morning. He raced to Ann Arbor for a treatment at noon....on the third day he mustered up the strength to climb into a blind and hammered that nine point under his right hand. A bitter sweet season for all of us...RIP Willy.
> I miss ya every day.


 i would cherrish that photo for ever too Jig. What a way for your bro to finish.
Sorry about your loss


----------



## FISHMANMARK

Not really an "outdoor" photo, but I think its important to show that kids might not be as "into" something as we are. These pics were taken 5 min apart.:lol:


----------



## SlapchopKid

FISHMANMARK said:


> Not really an "outdoor" photo, but I think its important to show that kids might not be as "into" something as we are. These pics were taken 5 min apart.:lol:


 
Hey, if the fish aren't bitein.......:lol: thats great


----------



## SMITTY1233

Not to throw the thread off topic but I see a familiar theme with most of these pictures. The people who are in them and the memories made with those people seem far more imporant than the animals harvested or even the hunt itself. It amazes me more every year how hunting has touched my family as well as me personally. We all get caught up in the rat race and lose time with fathers, Mothers, brothers, gparents, uncles etc. However every year on the Smith Farm those relationships are born again come 10-1 through our passion for hunting. I live next door to my father, Mother, Brother and Grandparents. There is weeks at a time during the off season that I don't see them for whatever strange reason. However something that holds that bond is when those leaves start to change we all seem to gather in that familiar place for the pre-hunt/post hunt meetings. Just being part of the group is worth way more than any deer I've killed or hunt I've had. Its refreshing to see so many others with similiar expierence.


----------



## huntmichigan

First one is my uncle Bob and I snowmobiling in the Grand Tetons 11000 feet up in Wyoming this winter. 
Second is my dad and I pheasant hunting in South Dakota, i believe this is 07.


----------



## scottywolverine

sons first turkey this spring








youngest first fish this spring


----------



## SlapchopKid

SMITTY, right on!

The amount of time on stand and animals we take home with us are awesome, but the memories made with family and friends are irreplaceable in my book.

Even blood tracking a whitetail, how cool is that to share with your pals out lookin for that buck? You can't buy that in a plastic bag at wal-mart!


----------



## SMITTY1233

Few more special ones for me


----------



## KalamazooKid

SMITTY1233 said:


> Not to throw the thread off topic but I see a familiar theme with most of these pictures. The people who are in them and the memories made with those people seem far more imporant than the animals harvested or even the hunt itself. It amazes me more every year how hunting has touched my family as well as me personally. We all get caught up in the rat race and lose time with fathers, Mothers, brothers, gparents, uncles etc. However every year on the Smith Farm those relationships are born again come 10-1 through our passion for hunting. I live next door to my father, Mother, Brother and Grandparents. There is weeks at a time during the off season that I don't see them for whatever strange reason. However something that holds that bond is when those leaves start to change we all seem to gather in that familiar place for the pre-hunt/post hunt meetings. Just being part of the group is worth way more than any deer I've killed or hunt I've had. Its refreshing to see so many others with similiar expierence.


Well said.:coolgleam


----------



## cr85rider953




----------



## Chuckgrmi

I Love the U.P.


















...and I Love A Brittany


----------



## vsmorgantown

Couldn't agree more with what Smitty said!! 
Great pictures everyone...they are awesome! Here are a few...
1.) a 9pt. buck I really like how that pic turned out, 2.) my daughter and my buddy's son with their first deer ever both taken on my farm in the same evening hunting over the same bean field they shot them about an hour apart, 3.) fall colors over my farm pond and corn field in S. Indiana, 4.) My bow buck from last year and 5.) bow buck from the year before with my favorite outdoors companion my daugther, who doesn't only like to hunt but loves to track, help gut and help drag!


----------



## Sr.Blood

MOre ic fishing


----------



## Sr.Blood

FISHMANMARK said:


> Not really an "outdoor" photo, but I think its important to show that kids might not be as "into" something as we are. These pics were taken 5 min apart.:lol:


Slappy is that your old coat??:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## old graybeard

Really like your family pics Smitty


----------



## SlapchopKid

Chuck, that first picture with the 4 wheeler and buck is awesome, looks like that was a great day!

vsmorgantown, great family pics!! Really good!

seniorablood, no my coat was RED!!!! And I woulda had an ORANGE tractor! cmon man!

I also noticed, your ice fishing pictures have NO FISH in them!! lol Here ya go...










cr85, good pictures also!



Here is one of the old shack. I have good memories, of opening day of firearm season, meeting with the crew in that little building.


----------



## U of M Fan

My favorite hunting partner.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Sr.Blood

Slappy, did u fergit i'm color blind?? looked the same to me..:lol::lol::lol:
I rember those perch in that pic...won't be long..
Okay... heres a non ice fishing pic.


----------



## BWHUNTR

Great idea for a thread Slapchopkid. I've looked through this thread hesitant to post because I have so many pictures that I would love to share. We all have so many fond memories of our kids first fish, squirrel, rabbit, turkey, deer or hunting with our faimilies and friends. Our first trip West to reveal the beauty of God's creation there, or even North in the big woods of Canada. 

This thread is endless with each of our own experiences in life. Our journeys are all different but end up the same. Times spent afield with the people we love. 

I recently posted a picture (in the deer hunting forum) that was just recenty sent to me from my friend that is hunting in Colorado. The bracelet you see in the Pine tree are the bracelets many people wore supporting my son during his fight with cancer. We lost him in February. This outdoor picture is absolutely beautiful.



Below is a picture of my son Blake, from November 2007. His first buck he killed. I will forever cherish this special day spent together......seems like just yesterday.


----------



## SlapchopKid

pikestalker said:


> Nice tractor, my dad just "bought" this one for me. Mine is a 1939 Allis Chalmer. I said "bought it for me", because he bought it for him, but when he has 27 Farmalls, and a new John Deer, which he wants to paint because he hates anything thats not red, so I say its for me. Fun tractor!


Can't go wrong with orange tractors!


----------



## SlapchopKid

BWHUNTR, 

I am very sorry for your loss! 

I absolutley treasure the time spent with our favorite hunting 'pals' out in the wilderness and anything related (kinda like preseason stuff). Usually the event outweighs the wild game taken itself 10 fold. Very nice picture of you and your son, may God continue to heal and bless your family. 

And *don't* be hesitant to add any photos, so far this has been a rockin thread! The inital intention of this thread was to get everyone ready for fall, it will be here in a hurry! But this has turned out to be much more than about fall, this is about our friends and family in the greatest things Michigan has to offer.


----------



## panfishking

Just want everyone who contributed to this thread to know, that this has been the BEST THREAD I'VE READ since joining the site. I will definitely be taking more pictures in the future. Very sorry to hear about your son BWHUNTER.
Thanks again to everyone who has posted pictures. Keep the pics and stories coming!


----------



## srconnell22

An 8 year old boy after his first succesful hunt this spring. 










A 12 year old boy after his first succesful hunt this spring. 










My girlfriend, Kelly, and her 89 year old grandfather after his first succesful turkey hunt this spring. 










An old friend. The Elk, not the hunter. The hunter is a pain in the butt. 










Kelly with her first coyote, and a cat a buddy killed on the same morning.


----------



## Sam22

Here is another one I really love. During college I put together a Grouse camp for a few years. "Grouse Pound a' Thon" I called it. Those were some of the best weekends I ever had in school, we had so much fun, and actually were fairly sucessfull. I am a little bummed out that I edited this one the way I did, because I can't find the unedited version anymore.


----------



## SlapchopKid

Bump!!

Traveling back one morning, cam snapped this cool pic...


----------



## Sr.Blood

SlapchopKid said:


> Bump!!
> 
> Traveling back one morning, cam snapped this cool pic...


 
That kinda looks like sasquatch with jack links beef jerky in hand and a tail...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SlapchopKid

I killed a 10pt. that morning.

You been watchin FoxsportsDetroit ain't ya?:lol::lol:


----------



## miruss

srconnell22 said:


> An 8 year old boy after his first succesful hunt this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 12 year old boy after his first succesful hunt this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend, Kelly, and her 89 year old grandfather after his first succesful turkey hunt this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old friend. The Elk, not the hunter. The hunter is a pain in the butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly with her first coyote, and a cat a buddy killed on the same morning.





First pic is a screen saver any day of the week sure hope he didn't have far to walk bird looked as big as he was


----------



## sierra09

old graybeard said:


> And you left it behind:yikes:


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## clattin




----------



## FISHMANMARK

Great pic!


----------



## daoejo22

If you look close, this bobcat has one blue eye. (It was released, unharmed)


----------



## SlapchopKid

Clattin, awesome pic! Looks like he was trying to say, 'hail to the victors'!!


----------



## greasy

just might be the best thread ever..


----------



## ds541

they are all great photos.thanks to everyone that posted for sharing.


----------



## Get'nLucky

SPITFIRE said:


> I have had some great moments in the outdoors but sharing them with the kids has been greatest.


If you want to make some easy money the little guy on the deck can be rented out to a couple of these teams that need good archers...
That little and great form, and already shooting from heights!

Gonna hafta turn on the desktop and see what I can post up.
Keep em coming guys, although it is making these last 2 weeks before 10-1 very hard to handle.


----------



## SlapchopKid

Pine forest. Have a couple memories of tracking deer through pine timber.


----------



## drenalin

Mocha likes my son's carseat. Ive found most labs have special quirks!


----------



## drenalin

A special day on the lake with just Duke and I. "I see a duck, are you ready dad?"


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman

One of my new favorites! My Boy is so proud of his shot placement!


----------



## protectionisamust




----------



## sjk984

These have to be my favorites this year.

Taken in whitehall last week of july while we were there for the dreamweaver tourny. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SlapchopKid

BUMP FOR FALL!!


----------



## Sportsman1933

Thought I'd bump this up. Looking at these fall pictures is getting me excited for October.

I'll add a couple as well from various seasons that I had here on my computer at work..
Fishing with my son..










Ice fishing on Hamlin Lake, I feel cold just looking at that!










Fall view right from the living room window.










My first buck - with my Grandpa.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

Small plot inside our nasty cedar thicket..... my best stand to date. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stevebrandle

Toughest part of this day was getting Rocky to sit still long enough for this picture. He was just shy of his first birthday.


----------



## stevebrandle

Part of the Judith Mtn. range heading into Maiden canyon. Near Jamestown, Montana.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

I have another favorite pic that was taken after this thread started. I call it the "Young Bucks with their Bucks"...


----------



## panfishking

Pics from last season.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Great thread!

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl

That was my top 10 favorite outdoor pics that I have. Really cool pics everyone!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Skip

Nodak







Wifes trunk early season







Buddy freaked on slippery boat ramp and jumped out of the truck







Epic end to 2012 early season

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hunter7504

Opening morning 2012 deer gun season


----------



## stevebrandle

hunter7504 said:


> Opening morning 2012 deer gun season


Mighty fine pic there.


----------



## kneedeep

My 8 year old with his first!








My 11 year old daughter with her second x-bow deer








And his second shot on x-mas day








And I had to add this because I still can't believe it. His first turkey and it was with a bow!


----------



## BASEK2

My good buddy and his son to his favorite spot.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BASEK2

Zoey trying to make friends before the invisible fence becomes the fun governor.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Quack Addict

1. and 2. Lake Michigan this past weekend
3. my 6 year old with a nice Lake Michigan king
4. He loves fishing
5. My 2 year old daughter's first ride on the boat on July 4


----------



## Quack Addict

1. 6 year old son with a nice walleye this spring
2. Banana peel on the ice? C'mon... someone might slip, lol.
3. 4th birthday walleye


----------



## old graybeard




----------



## GrizzlyHunter

OGB,

Nice pic! But I'm gettin' goose bumps just lookin' at that! :lol:

When was that taken? It looks like it could have been '95 or '96, or maybe '07 or '08.

Only about (3) months to go Buddy!


----------



## adamhartwell

GH,

You got that right! Damn that photo of a true Deer camp with all the snow just really put the itch into overdrive. I can't wait for opener. This will be the 1st year in 12 years that we will not be hunting out of our traditional canvas army tents. The hunting partners baught a couple acres in the area and we have been building a camp all summer. I will miss the old canvas tents and all the memories. 

Adam


----------



## old graybeard

GrizzlyHunter said:


> OGB,
> 
> Nice pic! But I'm gettin' goose bumps just lookin' at that! :lol:
> 
> When was that taken? It looks like it could have been '95 or '96, or maybe '07 or '08.
> 
> Only about (3) months to go Buddy!


Hang on Grizz it's comingThat pic was taken in 2011. We get some heavy snows up in the hills when others just get a little dusting. That's why we are there


----------



## old graybeard

Here's one from the same spot on November 30th last year.


----------



## Maple_Ridge

I was just thinkin bout this thread the other day, funny it made it back on here!

I contacted Steve earlier this year, and now have this name. God blessed me with some property, and a house. Been prayin for years, and still can't believe I got this place. There is a "Maple Ridge" out back, and someday I might tap maple trees and make syrup. 

Anyways, good to see all these pictures again. With all the turmoil lately on here, this is a great thread to bring back. 

If you go back and look up post #67, you will find an elderly neighbor, that recently passed away. I just went to his funeral. 

He made it to 102 years old. 

The picture in post #67, was his last hunting trip. 

This picture below, was one of his first. I have a date of 1937 on the photo below. The same guy, is at the RH side of the picture. Had a Winchester 32-30 in this picture, but used a .300 Savage after that.

This is in honor of him!



And I hope to, Good Lord willing, take a nice buck in rememberance of him this fall!


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Him, and what we believe was the "Beaver Island Buck" in 1938, with his .300 Savage. He loved that rifle.


----------



## kevin2

*My dream spot.* Might still make it come true for us, we shall see.

Killer photo...



target-panic said:


>


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

adamhartwell said:


> GH,
> 
> You got that right! Damn that photo of a true Deer camp with all the snow just really put the itch into overdrive. I can't wait for opener. This will be the 1st year in 12 years that we will not be hunting out of our traditional canvas army tents. The hunting partners baught a couple acres in the area and we have been building a camp all summer. I will miss the old canvas tents and all the memories.
> 
> Adam


Adam,

You might miss the ole' canvas tent. But coming into a warm structure after a cold wet hunt is mighty nice.

Either way...as long as you're at Deer Camp is what counts.

Grizz


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

old graybeard said:


> Hang on Grizz it's comingThat pic was taken in 2011. We get some heavy snows up in the hills when others just get a little dusting. That's why we are there


I musta left right before then. We didn't have near that much when I left camp. Last year we got pounded starting Thanksgiving night. The temp dropped from 62 on Thursday afternoon to the 20's on Friday, with about a foot of snow in 24 hours. Gotta love UP weather. 

Here's another one of my fav pics. (I know you've seen it already though).

Taken back in '49, my Grand-Dad was the hunting guide. (He's the one in the bottom left-only one not wearing a coat.)


----------



## Maple_Ridge

That poplar log or whatever kind of log, gotta real nice bow goin on! Great pic!

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## old graybeard

Here's one from the blind.


----------



## adamhartwell

OG,

Very cool photo from your blind. Thanks for sharing. You have really got me looking forward to my UP deer camp this November. We are a bit east of you in Schoolcraft county, but I am really hoping for snow this year for opener. In our area we are due for a snowy opener. You are fortunate to be located on the western higher ground, but we haven't had snow the last 2 openers. I'm really hoping the Farmers Almanac predictions hold true. 

Keep the posts and photos coming as I truly enjoy them.

Adam


----------



## old graybeard

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I musta left right before then. We didn't have near that much when I left camp. Last year we got pounded starting Thanksgiving night. The temp dropped from 62 on Thursday afternoon to the 20's on Friday, with about a foot of snow in 24 hours. Gotta love UP weather.
> 
> Here's another one of my fav pics. (I know you've seen it already though).
> 
> Taken back in '49, my Grand-Dad was the hunting guide. (He's the one in the bottom left-only one not wearing a coat.)


I never get tired of your pics. Those were the days of deer camps for sure


----------



## dafalls

A few of my favorites!


----------



## Jet08

My favorite beverage can of all time.


----------



## swampbuck62

a few shots of my property..

gas line and ridge





view from back of property looking north.


----------



## Dashforcash

Couple pics from some bass tournaments an one of my best bud prime. Epic hunt to say the least.

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williewater99

Here's a pic of Elk Mountain, while looking up Rock Creek, near McFadden, Wyoming in 2009.


Here's a ram skull on the original homestead of my outfitter's grandfather, near McFadden, Wyoming in 2009.


Lot's of great scenery and memories from that trip.


----------



## panfishking

Just wanted to bump this back to the top, awesome thread. Perfect for this time of year, always been my favorite.


----------



## MontcalmCounty

Me too, hands down


----------



## MontcalmCounty

Here are some from our trip to West Virginia, by the New River Valley


----------



## MontcalmCounty




----------



## Spoiler

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Spoiler

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turkeytamer41

Some resent ones


----------



## Maple_Ridge

I never imagined.....creating this thread (under old user name).....that so many interesting photos would be put on here. Still cant believe it.

This was last fall, picking corn on grandpas farm. Another 'fall time' favorite.



Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

Maple_Ridge said:


> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I love the pic, but the light on the tractor...sorry..not natural! If you had a background sunlight...awesome pic! Eithger way, I love the ole trac's


----------



## Spoiler

Maple_Ridge said:


> I never imagined.....creating this thread (under old user name).....that so many interesting photos would be put on here. Still cant believe it.
> 
> This was last fall, picking corn on grandpas farm. Another 'fall time' favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Pm sent

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> I love the pic, but the light on the tractor...sorry..not natural! If you had a background sunlight...awesome pic! Eithger way, I love the ole trac's


Its natural if your trying to harvest crops close to dark or at night! Lol

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MontcalmCounty




----------



## bucknasty11208

Maple_Ridge said:


> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Just looking at the thumbnail before opening that picture, I thought I was looking at a Terry Redlin painting.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

That last one just for fun. Lol
Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## IAmLegend




----------



## bowman68

this was the first snow around the last week of oct in missaukee county


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Here's a snow photo from 2007 that I took and like a lot:


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER

great thread!


----------



## GIDEON

dead short said:


> My new favorite. She wanted to go hunting on the opener but I told her the SGA was just too busy. Picked her up from school today and headed out. Two does came out and she wanted me to shoot one but I told her to just be patient. First buck in 29 years of hunting. Crazy right. She was elated.
> 
> View attachment 50845
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Nice looking family, you should be proud, remember ------a son is a son until he takes a wife, but a daughter is daddy's little girl all of her life.


----------



## dead short

GIDEON said:


> Nice looking family, you should be proud, remember ------a son is a son until he takes a wife, but a daughter is daddy's little girl all of her life.


Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 5333

One of my favorite places in the world to spend a few days of peace and quiet every November!


----------



## Jager Pro

Probably the only two pics that I can contribute. The sunset was taken while I was driving across the bridge coming back from the UP.


----------



## Cwick925




----------



## mikeznewaygo

A well known dam


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Its August, 2 months until October!


----------



## cakebaker

This one.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

Picture I took a couple weeks ago! A friend said this picture makes him think of BIG velvet whitetails


----------



## MI_Buckhunter

Here's one of my favorites.. I call this "Anticipation"


----------



## Jeff Sturgis

One of my favorites from the last few weeks...










Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MontcalmCounty




----------



## MichiganAngling

Rocky Mountain national park


----------



## MichiganAngling

another Rocky Mountain np


----------



## thundrst

Won't be long now till baiting begins.


----------



## sniper

January of last year one my cams caught this coyote zeroing in on this doe. With the snow and the darkness creeping in, it gives this pic an eerie feeling about the reality of the outdoors..


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

Waiting on a sulphur spinner fall, Ausable river late May.


View media item 114900


----------



## panfishking




----------



## LCO




----------



## bigal06




----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Canada July 2015


----------



## HUBBHUNTER




----------



## GrizzlyHunter

My son's 1st buck right after last years epic snowstorm in Da' UP:


----------



## J D

Up 2013


----------



## J D

Up 2014


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Got this pic one evening as a storm rolled in. It was beautiful but had to go after I took it. I was sitting in an aluminum canoe.


----------



## pilsbury38

Rabbit hunting with my daughter


----------



## johnhunter247

View attachment 188191

76 falls on lake Cumberland in Kentucky... Taken two days ago.








Everywhere you look this whole place is like a post card...


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

johnhunter247 said:


> View attachment 188191
> 
> Everywhere you look this whole place is like a post card...



I feel like about much of our country. I get the privilege of seeing a lot of it regularly (travel 20+ weeks out of the year and type this just outside of Boston in a little town called Groton).

So much history all over the place. Not my favorite, but just snapped this today in Groton Town Forest...goes back to 1925 to honor the fallen "Great War" soldiers.










West Coast, East Coast, North Country and even down South...magnificent.

Columbia River Valley...



















Colorado..:


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

I have no single favorite...

Boston last night...










Estes Park Colorado...




















This is probably close to my favorite and probably one of the best pictures I have ever taken...










Then of course, it's about the people too...pops and I...


----------



## sniper

Hillbilly brush hog....


----------



## beetlebomb




----------



## brushbuster

Anticipation


----------



## greense1

all from western UP last year and in chronological order...eventually just sat inside and watched :lol:


----------



## U of M Fan

I love Hawaii!!! If you can ever go, I highly recommend it.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

